# Should be a good weekend...



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

The weather may give us all a break and things should heat up this cmong weekend both weather wise and bird wise... Who all will be going out? I'll be donw at my cuz'ns trying to get him a bird then maybe I'll swing by West Branch and see all the carpers... maybe even bring a pole or two  
While I am out I'll check that nest I found last weekend and see if the hen had anymore eggs...
GOOD LUCK & BE SAFE !!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Walked across street yesterday,saw 3 toms and 2 hens.Saw about 28 a few weeks ago cutting threw the front yard.Tooo bad I don't turkey hunt..


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

..and where did you say that was???


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Going Down To Harrison Co. This Weekend. Chris F And I Went To Op Last Week. The Birds Were Still Hened Up Bad. This Weekend Should Be Good. Looking Foward To It. Good Luck


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Atrkyhntr,My wife and I like to cruse on our Harley around the back roads where we live,The last 2 times we had a few hens cross just yards in front of us.Pretty cool...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We have been seeing Toms & hens around my Dad's house nearly every day. He lives in the middle of a huge woods (has 22 acres himself)
He is retired and he watches them out the bay window in the back. If you move what so ever (indoors), they bolt for it. Their vision always amazes me.

I can't bring myself to kill one because this is Clark County and the population is just taking off. They released several birds last year just a couple miles up the road. We saw a total of 4 last year, but this year we are seeing them regularly - which is very cool! We will observe this season, but beginning next year I will be hunting in his backyard!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I was going to go out tomorrow but might wait until Friday morning and let it warm up for one more day. But we'll see!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Gonna be around Strasburg


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Don't know where I'm going, but I'm sure it will be NE Ohio, public, shot up, and trampled down. Better than nothing.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

hey emrducks..
i live in harrison county and i been out this week them birds are henned up bad here too.. I usaully don't here a gobble until about 4pm when i am working in the yard.....


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

When the gobblers are henned up the very best thing to do is try and find 
(should already know) where the strut zone is cause when the hens head to
the nest that gobbler will become lonely and that is when he can be had...
I also turn my calling to the hens and not the gobbler. Answer them when they
call and not the gobbler...
Best calls to use for me when they are henned up is the kee kee and of course cutting at the hens... Is anything 100% NOPE but sure is fun trying!!!
*GOOD LUCK & BE SAFE*

EMRDUCKS tell Chris I rec'd his call but it was too late to call him...


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey Theprowler. Where In Harrison Do You Live? By Tappen Lake?

Hey Atrkyhntr, Cusin Adam Says Hi. Said He Hasn't Seen You In A Long Time Would Like To Get Togther. Good Luck Going For The Gobblers This Weekend.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Tell Adam yes we'll have to hookup this summer and drown a few livers LOL
You guys gonna stop out at West Branch and see the OGF's there at the carp outting ? I will be there sometime sat afternoon...


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i saw 4 turkeys by this patch of woods the other day.. veery interesting to look at.. all i can think about was how goood they would be deep fried..


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

We got skunked yesterday. I think my buddy was calling too much, but I don't know enough about it. It was my first time out. Still had fun. Good luck fellas!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

We bumbed one off the roost and that ended our sat morn... 
Try again Sun morn...


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Worked A Bird On Sat In Harrison. He Was On His Way, Than Bang Bang Someone Got Him Before Me. Oh Well Thats Public Land For Ya. The Birds Gobbled Good Till 8:30 Than Didn't Hear Another Thing. Will Try Again Next Weekend.it's Bring One Home Time. Or Go To Giant Eagle.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Going again tomorrow morning before work. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Sunday morn was all quiet so I headed over to West Branch to meet some of the CAG guys... Cuz'n said he heard a gobbler go off around 930am so go figure LOL


----------

